# Movie/TV Show Downloads Illegal ?



## shawn1125

Hey Guys,

I wanted to ask if anyone knows whether it is illegal to download movies or tv shows from torrent sites in Dubai ?

Also, if its not, can anyone suggest some good torrent sites for download ? I really miss watching Entourage and other great HBO/Showtime series.

Thanks....


----------



## marc

torrentz.com / miniova.com / piratebay.com

they are all good for all your needs, utorrent works nicely out here...... but im sure so does bittorrent as well as azureus.

Thanks


----------



## bigdave

people who still use rentz amuse me.. newsgroups is the way to go people 15 bucks a month all you want free for all.


----------



## shawn1125

marc said:


> torrentz.com / miniova.com / piratebay.com
> 
> they are all good for all your needs, utorrent works nicely out here...... but im sure so does bittorrent as well as azureus.
> 
> Thanks


Hey Marc,

Thanks for the info on the site I will try it out, but I still wanted to know is this legal here or is it banned like in the US ?


----------



## marc

well technically downloading ripped DVDs and films in illegal, but n one is going to kick up a fuss.

these sites would all be banned by UAE government if that was the case, but they are open ready to use!
- i dont class it as stealing anyone its ''free file sharing'' !


----------



## BettyBell

There are a lot of legal sites to download movies (usually for a fee), but even more illegal ones. But lots of people do it w/o problems. The only thing I heard (could be an old wives tale) is someone downloaded movies on his laptop and he was stopped at customs where they found his illegal stash of movies (copyright violations and pirracy). If you're really worried, make sure you download from a legal source or just stream the content w/o downloading it.


----------



## shawn1125

BettyBell said:


> There are a lot of legal sites to download movies (usually for a fee), but even more illegal ones. But lots of people do it w/o problems. The only thing I heard (could be an old wives tale) is someone downloaded movies on his laptop and he was stopped at customs where they found his illegal stash of movies (copyright violations and pirracy). If you're really worried, make sure you download from a legal source or just stream the content w/o downloading it.



Hey Betty,

I don't know of any legal sites to download from so if you could tell me some, i'd appreciate it. As for the "illegal" ones, lol, thats the question I asked, because I know everything here is very strict, I dont want to get deported for downloading movies, lol, if you know what i mean.

I was just worried that they might be monitoring torrent sites or downloading activity and bust you, lol, it might sound like paranoia but again stranger things do happen here.


----------



## mazdaRX8

check out Easynews

thats where I get all my Entourage episodes/movies 

10 dolla a month, 10 gigs a month of downloads and its uber fast


----------



## BettyBell

A quick google search might yield better results, but Netflix is legal and you can watch on your PC. They have a free trial. I used them for years and just recently canceled because of the move out here and their downloads were not mac-compatible.
Netflix Online Movie Rentals - Rent DVDs, Classic Films to DVD New Releases


----------



## alli

If the Dubai Goverment was worried about piracy i'm pretty sure their first stop would be catching the 1,000,000,000 DVD ladys that go door to door selling pirate DVDs straight from the cinema!!!

Seriously, everyone knows a DVD lady, they are that common. It's no secret.


----------



## bigdave

mazdaRX8 said:


> check out Easynews
> 
> thats where I get all my Entourage episodes/movies
> 
> 10 dolla a month, 10 gigs a month of downloads and its uber fast


oh dude you have it sooooo wrong.. newshosting.com
15$ a month
unlimited download limit
tops out my connection 24/7
100 day retention
12 connections
i have been using it for 3 years no problems.

I usally download a couple terabit a month


----------



## mazdaRX8

bigdave said:


> oh dude you have it sooooo wrong.. newshosting.com
> 15$ a month
> unlimited download limit
> tops out my connection 24/7
> 100 day retention
> 12 connections
> i have been using it for 3 years no problems.
> 
> I usally download a couple terabit a month


Shall check it out. I'm guessing you use it currently? im happy with easynews (search took a while to figure out) but the 10gig limit is what kills me...


----------



## bigdave

mazdaRX8 said:


> Shall check it out. I'm guessing you use it currently? im happy with easynews (search took a while to figure out) but the 10gig limit is what kills me...


yes I use it currently here in dubai
cant beat unlimited.
how long have you been using newsgroups? so you know all about using .nzb and all tht right? cause you mentioned search and there is no searching using nzb files. lemme know if you dont i will school ya


----------



## shawn1125

Thanks for the info guys. So based on the replies im guessing downloading movies is not legal, but its not necessarily illegal either, if that makes sense. Meaning you can do it, they wont bother you.

Also, where can I find a DVD lady ? That seems the safer route, if she has new movies. Can anyone recommend ?

BigDave, you mentioned newsgroups.com, can you download movies from there also ? And is it like torrents, or is this type of service still not outlawed yet


----------



## Ramin

BettyBell said:


> The only thing I heard (could be an old wives tale) is someone downloaded movies on his laptop and he was stopped at customs where they found his illegal stash of movies (copyright violations and pirracy). .


when i moved to dubai a couple of months ago i brought about 150 movies that i had burnt on cds with me (1 movie/cd which meant that i had 150 cds with me) in my handbag. 

after going thru immigration i was stopped when they xrayed my handbag. the officer took me to the side and told me to open my handbag. i figured i would be in major trouble for bringing in the movies. anyways he just went thru some of the CDs and told me to put it back in and go. i asked him why i was being checked in the first place (since i have never had any of my bags checked the last 20 or so times that i flew to dubai). he told me he was just making sure if any of the stuff was xxx rated.


----------



## LawrenceDudley

good to know torrents will still work  got my SSH tunnel back to the UK for iPlayer as well... Wahey!


----------



## tommygun_00

Does anyone currently use Slingbox for their needs? I am moving in late March and I know my wife and I would love to have all of our USA needs for TV. We were thinking about slingbox and then connecting the Laptop to the TV. 

Any thoughts on this working in Dubai?

Thx



LawrenceDudley said:


> good to know torrents will still work  got my SSH tunnel back to the UK for iPlayer as well... Wahey!


----------



## BettyBell

tommygun_00 said:


> Does anyone currently use Slingbox for their needs? I am moving in late March and I know my wife and I would love to have all of our USA needs for TV. We were thinking about slingbox and then connecting the Laptop to the TV.
> 
> Any thoughts on this working in Dubai?
> 
> Thx


I have a slingbox. I watch it through my laptop. If I'm watching live, it works great on some days and then sometimes the data very pixelated and chunky. No problem with watching tivo'd stuff.


----------



## Lucysky

bigdave said:


> people who still use rentz amuse me.. newsgroups is the way to go people 15 bucks a month all you want free for all.


Next you'll say you pay for porn too.

Ps. It's piratebay.org, not .com. Same for mininova, which you don't really need after piratebay anyhow.


----------



## bigdave

Lucysky said:


> Next you'll say you pay for porn too.
> 
> Ps. It's piratebay.org, not .com. Same for mininova, which you don't really need after piratebay anyhow.



no sir, dont bother with porn. maybe when i was 18 or even 12, but now, nahhh.

good luck with your torents. lolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## marc

torrentz.com 

is the best they only provide the best stuff from AXXO and FXG e.t.c no fake stuff anymore, really good site, search, click and it takes you straight to minova or piratebay e.t.c whichever one is the best for that torrent...


----------



## Lucysky

bigdave said:


> no sir, dont bother with porn. maybe when i was 18 or even 12, but now, nahhh.


Oh pardon me, madam. Didn't mean to have your panties in a twist.


----------



## bigdave

Lucysky said:


> Oh pardon me, madam. Didn't mean to have your panties in a twist.


I prefer sirmam.


----------



## Ramin

marc said:


> torrentz.com
> 
> is the best they only provide the best stuff from AXXO and FXG e.t.c no fake stuff anymore, really good site, search, click and it takes you straight to minova or piratebay e.t.c whichever one is the best for that torrent...


true that!


----------



## bigdave

holy crap its Ramin... I thought you were banned. lol


----------



## marc

lol i like your new pic dave.....


----------



## marc

DOWNLOAD PHONEJACKER.... or youtube it.

you will piss your pants..


----------



## Ramin

lol, dave you sound as if you saw a ghost 

why would i be banned?


----------

